

Xcode and git: bridging the gap - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/33796217972/xcode-and-git-bridging-the-gap

======
fam
I was actually looking into this a day ago and stumbled upon this .gitignore
file: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/49478/git-ignore-file-
for...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/49478/git-ignore-file-for-xcode-
projects)

Similar for the most part, what do you guys think?

------
Aqua_Geek
I feel like there's got to be a better way to merge Xcode project files.
Keeping both sides of the conflict blows up often enough that I usually
resolve any conflicts manually in my text editor, so I'm hesitant to add a
.gitattributes file.

